# Which is the longest wearing top coat?



## ThePowderPuff (May 30, 2010)

I currently use Seche Vite as a top coat and I love the fast drying effect and the shine, but it does tend to chip on me like all other top coats I have tried.

Which top coat is the longest wearing you have tried?


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (May 30, 2010)

OPI for sure.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_OPI for sure._

 
Which one of them?


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2010)

well i have 2 that i use. seche vite is my fave and it lasts for ages on me. so it's sad it's not working so well for you. but the other is sally hansen double duty. you use it as a base coat and top coat and that keeps my polish chip free for about 3-4 days (which is good because i use my hands alot at work)


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (May 30, 2010)

This one
http://miraclemilebeauty.com/images/OPITopCoat.jpg


----------



## ..kels* (May 30, 2010)

Oh I was going to say Seche.. do you use the thinner with it as well? I find when it starts to thicken it chips easier.


----------



## MzzRach (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_well i have 2 that i use. seche vite is my fave and it lasts for ages on me. so it's sad it's not working so well for you. but the other is sally hansen double duty. you use it as a base coat and top coat and that keeps my polish chip free for about 3-4 days (which is good because i use my hands alot at work)_

 
Seche Vite wears the longest for me as well.


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2010)

the opi one that theteenagemuse posted seems to work the best for me as well. the formulas will react to people's body chemistry differently so it's more a trial and error thing than a what works best for others.


----------



## sunsational (May 31, 2010)

sorry to butt in OP. hmm i have this problem with both seche vite and poshe. i have even used thinner for the SV with no luck. im going to try the OPI!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 1, 2010)

sally hansen actually works best for me, i have an opi one that is alright but i prefer the sally hansen, i think it depends on personal factors, though such as which brands you polish with (my opi does work best with opi nail polish but i also use essie china glaze and other misc brands a lot), how often you use your hands, etc.


----------



## trincess (Jun 1, 2010)

sally hansen insta-dri lasts for a long time on me. it doesn't shrink and dries very, very quickly, let's say in about 15 seconds. it's a holy grail top coat.


----------



## jrose614 (Jun 2, 2010)

Agree OPI!


----------



## makeupartistry (Jun 2, 2010)

Essie, it's a fast drying one.  Dries rock hard and lasts for ages.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

Seche Vite for me also.  If the polish is B3F, I will use Zoya Armor first, then Seche Vite on top if I need extra gloss and the fast drying.  

Zoya bc/tc play well w/ all my B3F polishes, no issues!


----------



## Caderas (Jun 3, 2010)

That's really odd that Seche Vite chips on you!  I once wore polish for 2-1/2 weeks when I first bought it to test it out, and it didn't chip at all.  (keep in mind I'm a cosmetology student that shampoo's hair all day long!)

OPI's Top Coat might work for you.. it just takes a while to dry!  But I've heard alright things about it not chipping.  Good luck!


----------



## bebs (Jun 3, 2010)

nubar's top coat is my fav.. I don't like seche vite to much


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Jun 3, 2010)

I use OPI Start to Finish (it can be used as a bottom and top coat).


----------



## ilorietta (Jun 11, 2010)

I really rate MAVALA MAvadry and it's toluene and formaldehyde free


----------



## ruthless (Jun 12, 2010)

I just bought a bottle of Barielle "Manicure extender" fast drying top coat last week  and I LOVE it. I stopped using seche vite and don't miss it at all. I have two kinds of OPI top coat, one DS series one regular and I prefer the regular out of the two, although on glitters it takes several coats to be smooth and isn't shiny compared to seche-I just fell out of love with the constant thickening of seche and the tip pull. I also have a big bottle of topcoat from sally's , the round clear glass one and it's kind of meh in my opinion.


----------

